# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در وارد کردن بانک به پروژه؟

## farhad85

*

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من یه پروزه دارم که بانک اون رو با اسکیوال اکسپرس وی اس 2013 طراحی کردم ولی به دلایلی تصمیم گرفتم که برنامه ام رو با وی اس 2010 ادامه بدم ولی وقتی میخوام بانکی رو که با اسکیوال اکسپرس وی اس 2013 طراحی کردم رو داخل پروژم(2010) هست اتچ کنم پیغام ورژنو میده آیا راهی هست که دوباره جدولامو از نو طراحی نکنم و از همون دیتا بیسه 2013 استفاده کنم یا باید حتما از نو جداولمو طراحی کنم؟:

*

----------

